
Build a Longdistance Data Network Using Ham Radio - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/build-a-longdistance-data-network-using-ham-radio
======
bediger4000
Coincidentally, 8chan's owner, Jim Watkins, is seemingly considering a ham
radio link for "8kun", 8chan's purported new manifestation.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGDwLG9x4tI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGDwLG9x4tI)

------
aphextim
Not in California!

[https://offgridsurvival.com/california-officials-declare-
ham...](https://offgridsurvival.com/california-officials-declare-ham-radio-no-
longer-a-benefit/)

